# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  WRT54G φθηνά στην Ελλάδα?

## xaotikos

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?c ... me=CTLG&ca

WRT54G $79.99 από το radioshack.com Δεν είναι καμιά τρελή τιμή αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι είναι Αμερική. Μου είπαν όμως ότι radioshack ανοιξε και στην Λάρισα (Αθήνα ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?),δεν βρήκα site όμως ακόμα. Λέτε να έχει τιμές ανάλογες του αμερικάνικου?

----------


## vegos

> Μου είπαν όμως ότι radioshack ανοιξε και στην Λάρισα (Αθήνα ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?)


Έχει αρκετά.

1 στην Βερανζέρου ή στον πρώτο παράλληλο της αν θυμάμαι καλά, 1 στα Carerfour του Ρέντη και έχει πάρει το μάτι μου και καταστήματα που πουλάνε προϊόντα RadioShack...

Aaa, κι 1 στην Στοά Φέξη...

----------


## mojiro

δηλαδη κατω απο 80 ευρα ?
θα παω να κοιταξω

----------


## Skinny13

> 1 στην Βερανζέρου ή στον πρώτο παράλληλο της αν θυμάμαι καλά, 1 στα Carerfour του Ρέντη και έχει πάρει το μάτι μου και καταστήματα που πουλάνε προϊόντα RadioShack...


Bεραντζερου?
Για πες αριθμο????????????

παντως αμα ειναι 80 ε ειναι πολυ καλη τιμη

----------


## jabarlee

παίδες, μην ελπίζετε άδικα...φυσικά και δεν θα έχει ανάλογες τιμές, πως θα μπορούσε δηλαδή;

----------


## Skinny13

> παίδες, μην ελπίζετε άδικα...φυσικά και δεν θα έχει ανάλογες τιμές, πως θα μπορούσε δηλαδή;


τεσπα,δεν χανουμε και τιποτα να ψαξουμε....
εγω παντως θα παω βεραντερου να δω που ειναι το μαγαζι...

----------


## Torque

Καλημέρα,

Τώρα μόλις μίλησα με ένα Radiοshack και μου είπανε ότι δε φέρνουνε τέτοια προϊόντα εδώ στην Ελλάδα.Πρέπει να γίνει ειδική παραγγελία από Αμερική και μπορεί να πάρει και 1-2 μήνες για να έρθει.

----------


## Viper

Radiοshack εχει και στην αρχη της οδου Ακαδημιας στην Αθηνα.

----------


## mxou

Καμία άκρη βγήκε; Εκτός από το AP που λέτε μήπως πήρε το μάτι σας κανα SIP τηλεφωνάκι, κανα ATA τπτ;;;

----------


## Spyros86

Στο wireleslan το WRT54GS το έχει 99,5 ευρώ. Το WRT54G δεν το μπορώ να δω πόσο το έχει γιατί έχει γίνει ένα πρόβλημα και μου λέει συνέχεια για log in. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει. Ίσως κάποιο cookie γιατί δεν μου ήρθε και Mail για έγκριση εγγραφής. Πολύ φτηνό δεν είναι? Είναι με φπα ή χωρίς. Κάνει και αποστολές με αντικαταβολή ή μόνο με πιστωτική?

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν έχει κανένα τηλέφωνο να τους πάρεις?

----------


## Spyros86

> Δεν έχει κανένα τηλέφωνο να τους πάρεις?


Έχει ένα κινητό που λέει μόνο για πληροφορίες.  ::  Και δοκίμασα και με άλλον browser. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει πάθει.

----------


## xaotikos

Αφαιρέθηκε ένα link του χρήστη fiber το οποίο οδηγούσε σε άσχετη σελίδα σε σχέση με το topic και αναφερότανε σε άλλα προϊόντα. Ο χρήστης ειδοποιήθηκε με pm

----------


## playnet3

νομιζω το 54G στο priveshop έχει 91,κάτι ευρώ τελική τιμηή(μαζί με φπα)

----------


## xaotikos

Σύμφωνα με τους νέους κανόνες περι διαφήμισης στο forum το παρών thread κλειδώνεται.

----------

